# Subbing dark chocolate and white chocolate



## Zzinged (Dec 10, 2008)

Hellos all! I've recently been trying to add my touch to a recipe by changing some dark chocolate to white chocolate. The recipe is a cookie recipe, and the chocolate is the main flavouring ingredient. The recipe calls for 200g chocolate, 90g butter, 20g cocoa powder (I'm replacing this with flour) and 200g flour.   My question is this: If I change dark chocolate to white chocolate, should I reduce the butter by a significant amount? I'm thinking that the fat content in white chocolate would make the cookie dough too soft and runny, which isn't what I want (my current result atm).   The idea was to roll the chilled dough in some cocoa powder to give it contrast since it expands and cracks in the oven. If it's too runny, it won't hold a ball shape. If I add flour, the flavour disappears and the cookie turns out with a scone like texture.   Any ideas? :P


----------



## Zzinged (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok well I guess blending white chocolate into cookies doesn't work too well. It always turns out tasting more like vanilla cookies :P I guess for now I'll be sticking to dark chocolate or white chocolate chunks. They sure look pretty though...


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 13, 2008)

I find it just easier to look for another recipe that calls for the ingredients that I want to use.


----------



## Zzinged (Dec 13, 2008)

Hehe well I kinda like the feeling of tweaking a recipe over a few tries and giving it my touch. But yea... this one seems pretty set on not working... so off to search for other recipes


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 17, 2008)

Dark chocolate is not sweet and white chocolate is very sweet. They are so different and used so differently, you will have to adjust the sugar in the recipe.


----------

